# Davidmidwest 54 Orland Hills, IL



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

I am recently divorced on 10/17/2017. I am slowly moving on. I am relieved with not having to deal with lawyers, the courts, and the drama. I can now work on healing, growth, and myself. I look forward to that day. 

Iv'e been through Divorce Care program twice. It does help.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

noted


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

He knows...
He has 100 posts under his belt. Under his slightly tubby tummy.:smile2:


----------



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

No kidding dude. Dear lost. Sorry I did post in the wrong area. Someone told me how to fix. The stated obvious is that the noted topics are what divorces go through. A lot of doubt regarding the future and getting over it. Some people just are not lucky to have people in their life. I have been a member since May 2017 and just have not been on here for a while. Other than than that I want to share info in a good way and heal together. Thanks.


----------



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry please forgive me.... I made a mistake....

BY THE WAY my introduction was TO BE POSTED ON MY PROFILE and it did. i DON'T I NOW HOW IT GOT POSTED HERE. Sorry, I aj not looking for a date, or a fling. This is just a intro. It will be off as soon as I figure how to do it...
Sorry Thanks for understanding,,,.


When one updates their proflle does it pop into new member forum?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@Davidmidwest You have nothing to be sorry for as you just made a mistake. You probably have to go to that first post and use the edit button to delete it,maybe leave a couple of dots in its place. Hope that helps. Happy New Year and I hope it's a better one for you.


----------

